# A new piano composer wanting to show his work



## ablionas (8 mo ago)

Dear listeners and pianists,

I would like to share my work with you. I am an amateur classical piano composer focusing on romantism. 
Feel free to browse my work. If you like it I encourage you to share with others.
Thank you.

Youtube link:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRXDwpy6TcpBgeB5F9g9eCg


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Wow, listening to the end of your Fantasia in C. The way it rolls into a spiral of notes is just phenomenal.


----------

